
CO2 Levels Hit 415 PPM for First Time in 3M+ Years - lisper
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2019/05/13/we-dont-know-planet-co2-levels-hit-415-ppm-first-time-3-million-years
======
lm28469
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19897250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19897250)

------
baq
there are conflicting reports of cognitive impairment starting as soon as 700
ppm: [https://www.yaleclimateconnections.org/2016/07/indoor-
co2-du...](https://www.yaleclimateconnections.org/2016/07/indoor-co2-dumb-and-
dumber/)

ETA for 700 ppm is about 2080: [https://e360.yale.edu/features/how-the-world-
passed-a-carbon...](https://e360.yale.edu/features/how-the-world-passed-a-
carbon-threshold-400ppm-and-why-it-matters)

~~~
tempguy9999
I expect you'll find food impairment kicking in hard before then. Also peace
impairment, water impairment, topsoil impairment, etc.

